# white spot urgent!



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

hi ppl my swordtail has whitespot only 3 though is there a way to treat it
(dont worry i have isolated him)


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

can someone please help me with this problem because i dont know what to do


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

well, it sounds like it MIGHT be ich...raise the temp in your tank to about 80 and add some rocksalt...be sure to watch your other fish tho because they might need the "heat/salt" treatment for ich as well...good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

temp should actually be raised to about 86. and ive heard that salt doesnt really do anything for ich. if you're looking more for a med, ive used QuickCure for my ich problems and it's worked great! it will stain silicone blue though.


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/aquarium_salt.htm


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

My fish actually had ich a little bit ago, I added one tbsp of salt per 5 gallons and it was gone in about 2 days. Temp was 78-80.

Good luck!

Henry


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

i dunno much about ich but he has a few white spots on his tail hi isnt rubbing against stuff in my tank


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Salt works very well, but i would try to cure it naturally not with meds just raise temp and add some salt. And if that dnt work try meds


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It's actually better to have NOT isolated your sword and treated the whole entire tank, because free swimming ich are possibly in your tank. Put him back in, raise the temp abit and buy some Ich treatment (which usually says you must dose every 4 days), and you're tank should be fine. 
I've had ich twice and all my fish have survived.


----------

